# Vultures



## Buckster

*"Patience", my butt! I'm gonna kill something!*


----------



## LaFoto

You find THOSE out in the wild where you are???
Whoa!

Out of the three bif-photos, I think the last is best, although the huge amount of brightening to the winds to bring out the detail there does show in the noise it gave you. I still wish ANY of the bif-photos I've tried to take so far in my life had come out as well as these...!!!


----------



## Buckster

Thank you kindly!    You're right - I should address the noise issue.


----------



## pbelarge

Buck
I really like the first photo, with the dead limbs and that vulture focused on something.

Where did you make this photo?


----------



## Buckster

pbelarge said:


> Buck
> I really like the first photo, with the dead limbs and that vulture focused on something.
> 
> Where did you make this photo?


The Phoenix Zoo.  I think they're African vultures.  Note the band on the leg facing us.

The other three were shot out in the desert.


----------



## pbelarge

That is a good zoo photo.


----------

